# Madame, cette maison vous regrettera



## Tritta

Come si dice in italiano "Madame, cette maison vous regrettera" (la persona che parla da del lei a l'altra persona):

- Signora, questa casa La rimpiangerà. / rimpiangerà Lei.
???

Grazie!


----------



## lorenzos

Tritta said:


> - Signora, questa casa La rimpiangerà.   / rimpiangerà Lei.


Oppure: _Signora, questa casa rimpiangerà Lei e la sua gentilezza / e tutta la sua famiglia._


----------



## Tritta

Grazie tante!!


----------



## MintSyrop

Personalmente direi "Signora, questa casa sentirà la Sua mancanza". In alternativa, "Signora, a questa casa Lei mancherà molto".


----------



## Martaccia

"vi rimpiangerà" lo useremmo più se fosse successo qualcosa di brutto per colpa degli abitanti della casa, per cui la signora ha deciso di andarsene.
Se invece la signora va via perché semplicemente ha altro da fare, allora diremmo di più "sentirà la vostra mancanza", per mostrare affetto nei confronti della signora.


----------



## bearded

Martaccia said:


> "vi rimpiangerà" lo useremmo più se fosse successo qualcosa di brutto per colpa degli abitanti della casa,...


Non capisco bene il tuo ragionamento: a me non risulta questa accezione.
E poi dài del ''voi'' alla signora?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Sinceramente per tradurre dovrei capire cosa si intende per "maison". La casa in sé o le persone che vi abitano? "Signora, questa casa la rimpiangerà" mi fa pensare a una signora delle pulizie che si sta ritirando. Magari è proprio così.


----------



## Azarosa

_Ci mancherai molto ~ moltissimo ~ tanto, signora (_donc, pas besoin de spécifier ce qu'on entend par_ maison,_ je croirais).


----------

